# Мануальная терапия - это альтернатива оперативному лечению?



## александр 76 (31 Янв 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> *Так сложилось, что альтернативой мануальной терапии остаётся только оперативное лечение. Мануальная терапия бывает очень разная. В нашей стране в этой профессии и хиропрактики, и кинезиологи, и остеопаты, и т.д. Методов очень много и результаты тоже могут быть разные.*


Ну раз вы говорите что мануальная терапия это все то что вы перечислили, тогда да. Мне больше понравилось ваше смс в соседней теме, что не давайте врачу чтобы вас хрустел (как то так). Но где таких найти. У нас такие не водятся, все наровят тебя скрутить и пощелкать)


----------



## kowboyx (31 Янв 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Ну раз вы говорите что мануальная терапия это все то что вы перечислили,тогда да.Мне больше понравилось ваше смс в соседней теме,что не давайте врачу чтобы вас хрустел(,как то так).Но где таких найти.У нас такие не водятся,все наровят тебя скрутить и пощелкать)


Такие "водятся", это хорошие, грамотные специалисты. От игры в кости медицина постепенно отходит. Как говорится ищите - и обрящите!


----------



## александр 76 (31 Янв 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Такие "водятся", это хорошие, грамотные специалисты. От игры в кости медицина постепенно отходит. Как говорится ищите - и обрящите!


Ну тогда подскажите человеку лично кто именно!Просто пока он будет их искать,пробовать на себе,он вообще рассыпиться.Лично я для себя выбрал давно другое.


----------



## дрон43 (31 Янв 2013)

Мануальная терапия НЕ является альтернативой хирургического вмешательства. Это всего лишь один из способов достижения поставленной цели, а способов этих не мало. И каждый выбирает свой.
п.с. в жизни каждому своё -пень, забор и колокольня..
       слабый выбирает - путь окольный..


----------



## kowboyx (31 Янв 2013)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия НЕ является альтернативой хирургического вмешательства. Это всего лишь один из способов достижения поставленной цели, а способов этих не мало. И каждый выбирает свой.
> п.с. в жизни каждому своё -пень, забор и колокольня..
> слабый выбирает - путь окольный..


Позволю себе не согласиться. Мануальная терапия ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ альтернативой оперативного лечения, например, в случаях с межпозвонковыми грыжами. Хирургия, кстати, тоже один из способов достижения поставленной цели, если уж рассуждать в Вашей терминологии.
Добавлено: Jan 31, 2013 7:33 AM


александр 76 написал(а):


> Ну тогда подскажите человеку лично кто именно!Просто пока он будет их искать,пробовать на себе,он вообще рассыпиться.Лично я для себя выбрал давно другое.


В каждом городе свои специалисты, я могу говорить только за Иркутск.


----------



## дрон43 (31 Янв 2013)

Моя логика:поставлена цель. Методов её достижения не мало. Каждый метод параллелен по пути к цели. И каждая из тих параллелей может на каком то этапе пересечься.
Альтернатива в данном случае только одна. Вообще ни чего не делать, или как говорят : время лечит.
Если у Вас своя логика- это тоже похвально.


----------



## kowboyx (31 Янв 2013)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Моя логика:поставлена цель. Методов её достижения не мало. Каждый метод параллелен по пути к цели. И каждая из тих параллелей может на каком то этапе пересечься.
> Альтернатива в данном случае только одна. Вообще ни чего не делать, или как говорят : время лечит.
> Если у Вас своя логика- это тоже похвально.


Вы допускаете методологическую ошибку в своих рассуждениях. Параллельные линии существуют в геометрии. К тому же (я ещё помню школу!) параллельные линии не пересекаются! Медицина оперирует другими понятиями. И число методов достижения конкретной цели чаще всего сильно ограничено. А выбор бывает и совсем узок. Такова жизнь. И я не уловил смысла вашей парадигмы: моя логика, ваша логика. О чём Вы?


----------



## дрон43 (31 Янв 2013)

Если не можете "уловить смысл парадигмы", и понятия "параллели" в Вашем сознании остаются на уровне школы из уроков геометрии, то отвечаю на Ваш вопрос "О чём Вы?" - ни о чём.


----------



## kowboyx (31 Янв 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вообще-то, ковбой, врач мануальной терапии является врачом, а не костоправом, поэтому в комплексном лечении больных с вертеброневрологической патологией применяет и медикаментозную терапию, в том числе и ЛМБ. Этому учат в медицинских ВУЗах последипломного образования.
> Что же касается автора темы, то ежели сейчас всё в порядке, то кроме ЛФК и "спорта для здоровья", ничего в плане лечения не нужно.


Если врач *Владимир В. *применяет медикаментозную терапию, значит считает оправданным. А врач *kowboyx *почти не применяет, и что? Ещё в медицинских вузах преподают деонтологию, но для кого-то это не наука, видимо. Костоправами я лично называю тех врачей, кто весь арсенал приёмов мануальной терапии сводит к бездумному манипулированию - независимо, применяет этот доктор медикаментозное лечение или нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2013)

Так как, мануальная терапия лечит грыжи дисков?
Кто может рассказать?


----------



## kowboyx (1 Фев 2013)

Мы же вроде бы сошлись во мнении, что лечим не болезнь, а больного. А если конкретно: нет. Скажу, наверное, крамольную вещь: грыжи вообще лечить бессмысленно, ибо не в них проблема. Каждый из нас получал эффект от терапии при грыжах, а сама грыжа при этом оставалась. Кто-нибудь задумывался?


----------



## александр 76 (1 Фев 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Мы же вроде бы сошлись во мнении, что лечим не болезнь, а больного. А если конкретно: нет. Скажу, наверное, крамольную вещь: грыжи вообще лечить бессмысленно, ибо не в них проблема. Каждый из нас получал эффект от терапии при грыжах, а сама грыжа при этом оставалась. Кто-нибудь задумывался?


 Не похоже что вы врач?)


----------



## kowboyx (1 Фев 2013)

С 1986 года врач, с 1991 мануальный терапевт, с 1993 иглотерапевт и т.д.


----------



## александр 76 (1 Фев 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> С 1986 года врач, с 1991 мануальный терапевт, с 1993 иглотерапевт и т.д.


 Я надеюсь вы поняли,о чем я имел ввиду)


----------



## kowboyx (1 Фев 2013)

Я тоже надеюсь, что вы меня поняли.


----------



## vikos33 (1 Фев 2013)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия .... всего лишь один из способов достижения поставленной цели, а способов этих не мало. *И каждый выбирает свой.*


Каждый - выбрать свой не сможет. Выбирает - врач! Мануальная терапия имеет противопоказания. Манипуляции на позвоночнике, при ряде заболеваний, могут нанести вред.


----------



## александр 76 (1 Фев 2013)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Каждый - выбрать свой не сможет. Выбирает - врач! Мануальная терапия имеет противопоказания. Манипуляции на позвоночнике, при ряде заболеваний, могут нанести вред.


 Да нет!!Вот как раз КАЖДЫЙ и выбирает ,куда ему идти.По какому пути


----------



## vikos33 (1 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Да нет!!Вот как раз КАЖДЫЙ и выбирает ,куда ему идти.По какому пути


Можно - поподробнее, в смысле выбора способа лечения. Рахиотерапия, хиропрактика, костоправство, остеопатия, мануальная медицина, прикладная кинезиология, клиническая мануалогия, пальцевая хирургия - направления мануальной терапии. Как - не ошибиться с выбором?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Мы же вроде бы сошлись во мнении, что лечим не болезнь, а больного. А если конкретно: нет. Скажу, наверное, крамольную вещь: грыжи вообще лечить бессмысленно, ибо не в них проблема. Каждый из нас получал эффект от терапии при грыжах, а сама грыжа при этом оставалась. Кто-нибудь задумывался?


Так об этом и разговор.
Если пациент в штаны писает, вы его как лечите?
Ясно что можно и мануальной терапией, но операция на этом этапе эффективнее.
Или Вы не согласны с этим утверждением?


----------



## kowboyx (2 Фев 2013)

У каждого метода и каждого доктора есть свой "спектр действия", если так можно сказать. Зачем же говорить о каких-то крайностях. Есть ситуации, когда я сам готов направить на оперативное лечение при грыжах. Но хирургия требуется гораздо реже, чем применяется, вот в чём вопрос. Хотя, надо отдать должное нашим нейрохирургам, они стали более ответственно подходить к отбору на операции. Но всё же ещё очень часто возможности консервативного лечения просто игнорируется.
Так как же всё-таки мой вопрос?


----------



## vikos33 (2 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> .... не давайте врачу чтобы вас хрустел ... У нас такие не водятся, все наровят тебя скрутить и пощелкать)


Во время процедуры мануальной терапии,  хруст и треск - обычное явление при выполнении пассивных движений с несколько большей амплитудой в конце процедуры.
Проблема здесь в другом: как найти "двигательного гения", и не нарваться на "двигательного дебила" - блестящего теоретика, без двигательных способностей.


----------



## Михаил (2 Фев 2013)

vikos33 написал(а):


> как найти "двигательного гения", и не нарваться на "двигательного дебила" - блестящего теоретика, без двигательных способностей.


Надо бы запомнить)))
Для того, чтобы найти для себя врача, нужно сделать 2 вещи:
1) сообщить в каком же все-таки городе вы живете
2) спросить форумчан и почитать отзывы.


----------



## александр 76 (2 Фев 2013)

Так получилось что эту тему "как бы" открыл я.Поэтому я лично хочу для себя ее закончить,раз начал.Для меня мануальная терапия-это альтернатива лечению только в одном случае.Если больной  человек(клиент) придет к мануальному врачу и тот ему подскажет ,что делать,как делать в этой ситуации.Снимет на первом этапе спазмы.Никаких костоправств,поменьше лекарств(в большинстве случаев выкинутые деньги). Если человек сам не хочет ничего понимать,то в этом случае я думаю должен помочь врач.А когда отправляют на операцию-то какой же ты тогда врач


----------



## Михаил (2 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Так получилось что эту тему "как бы" открыл я.Поэтому я лично хочу для себя ее закончить,раз начал.Для меня мануальная терапия-это альтернатива лечению только в одном случае.Если больной человек(клиент) придет к мануальному врачу и тот ему подскажет ,что делать,как делать в этой ситуации.Снимет на первом этапе спазмы.Никаких костоправств,поменьше лекарств(в большинстве случаев выкинутые деньги). Если человек сам не хочет ничего понимать,то в этом случае я думаю должен помочь врач.А когда отправляют на операцию-то какой же ты тогда врач


Ну, а как же тогда быть с абсолютными показаниями к операции? Если пациент страдает мазахизмом, а врач садизмом, только так....


----------



## александр 76 (2 Фев 2013)

Михаил написал(а):


> Ну, а как же тогда быть с абсолютными показаниями к операции? Если пациент страдает мазахизмом, а врач садизмом, только так....


Михаил!Причем тут абсолютные показания,про них я не писал?В этом как то соглашусь.Да и нужно уже точно понимать,где абсолютные а где нет.А то здесь некоторые деятели и с протрузиями советывают на операцию.Что то там на кого то давит)
Добавлю даже больше.Абсолютные показания к операции.Это следствие "лечения" как бы не дилетантов .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2013)

Т.е. мануальная терапия альтернативой операции не является.
Все правильно.
Мануальная терапия один из методов консервативной терапии имеющей определенные показания и противопоказания.
А Ваш вопрос не правомочен, потому как операция проведенная по показаниям, в абсолютном числе случаев успешна.
А вот мануальная терапия, при наличии показаний к операции, в абсолютном числе случаев не успешна.

Медицину делает система, а не случай.
Случай в медицине, чаще ошибка.


----------



## александр 76 (2 Фев 2013)

Так я об этом и пишу..что если человек не хочет заниматься собой сам..то его путь минимум,к мануальному терапевту.А тут уже лотерея))...На кого попадешь.В первом случае встретишь адекватного врача.И уйдешь здоровым через время.Во втором случае его(человека)"долечат" до операции


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Так я об этом и пишу..что если человек не хочет заниматься собой сам..то его путь минимум,к мануальному терапевту.А тут уже лотерея))...На кого попадешь.В первом случае встретишь адекватного врача.И уйдешь здоровым через время.Во втором случае его(человека)"долечат" до операции


Неверно.
Возможность неправильного мануального терапевта конечно возможно, но в абсолютном большинстве случаев уход на операцию не ИЗ-ЗА мануального терапевта неправильного, а НЕСМОТРЯ на старания мануального терапевта, как правило, правильного.
Опять ведущее слово АБСОЛЮТНО.
В абсолютное большинстве случаев мануальные терапевты помогают своим пациентам.
Случай, когда пациент, в процессе лечения у мануального терапевта, уходит операцию по плановым показаниям-это нормально. Применены все виды консервативного лечения, они оказались неэффективными и показана операция.
Случай, когда пациент уходит на операцию по неотложным показаниям, в процессе лечения у мануального терапевта- это возможная ошибка врача.
Возможно, но не всегда, потому как неотложные показания, в абсолютное числе случаев,  возникают и без мануаальной терапии, просто в процессе жизни. А жизнь, она идет постоянно.


----------



## александр 76 (2 Фев 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неверно.
> Возможность неправильного мануального терапевта конечно возможно, но в абсолютном большинстве случаев уход на операцию не ИЗ-ЗА мануального терапевта неправильного, а НЕСМОТРЯ на старания мануального терапевта, как правило, правильного.
> Опять ведущее слово АБСОЛЮТНО.
> В абсолютное большинстве случаев мануальные терапевты помогают своим пациентам.
> ...


Уважаемый ДОКТОР..мне смешно это читать.Что касается абсолютных показаний в жизни.Только мазохист доведет себя до такого состояния,чтобы делать операцию не сходив к врачу.А вот тут снова повторяюсь,к кому пациент попадет(да и вообще то что в основном советуют врачи не имеет никакого отношения к лечению)да и не переубедите вы меня никак-так как это жизнь.Люди с дипломами-это в основном выученные непонятно как,за какие деньги.Самое интересное что вы знаете что это правда))


----------



## Михаил (2 Фев 2013)

Что-то я потерял нить... врачи, не врачи, запутался совсем, о чем спор-то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Уважаемый ДОКТОР..мне смешно это читать.Что касается абсолютных показаний в жизни.Только мазохист доведет себя до такого состояния,чтобы делать операцию не сходив к врачу.А вот тут снова повторяюсь,к кому пациент попадет(да и вообще то что в основном советуют врачи не имеет никакого отношения к лечению)да и не переубедите вы меня никак-так как это жизнь.Люди с дипломами-это в основном выученные непонятно как,за какие деньги.Самое интересное что вы знаете что это правда))


Спора Нет.
Есть представление.
А представление у каждого свое.
Выученные за деньги!
НЕпонятно как!
Это не к нам (врачам форума), мы выучены за деньги Советского Союза, и продолжаем их отрабатывать, сняв свой процент на жизнь.
Смешно смотреть, как ...!


----------



## раджаб (20 Фев 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Ну раз вы говорите что мануальная терапия это все то что вы перечислили, тогда да. Мне больше понравилось ваше смс в соседней теме, что не давайте врачу чтобы вас хрустел (как то так). Но где таких найти. У нас такие не водятся, все наровят тебя скрутить и пощелкать)


был ли у вас сколиоз? если да как лечили ,какой результат?


----------

